

Google secretly screenshoted whole web and is rolling it out right now - lucasf
http://i.imgur.com/2ngSD.png

======
lucasf
Interestingly, screenshots cover adsense after you click loupe icon to
activate them. <http://i.imgur.com/IpuYY.png> I guess this will probably
change soon.

------
lucasf
It's probably bad day for snap.com. I wonder if Google will grant access to
these screenshots via API. That could be cool.

